# No TiVo DVRs available on the network



## DocEloise (May 29, 2006)

I've been using TiVo to Go for a while now and have been having no problem. Now I'm in TiVo hell and can't seem to find an answer. TiVo is connected (wired) through a USB/Ethernet connector to a wireless bridge. The bridge connects wirelessly to a router which is wired to the main computer. My notebook is wireless and connects to the whole mess.

The notebook has had no trouble finding the TiVo programs for me to transfer to the notebook so I can burn them to DVD. I've gotten pretty good at it.

I upgraded (I use this term loosely) to the TTG 2.3a and now my notebook does not find any TiVo DVR. The main computer still finds them, but the notebook has the DVD burner so I need for the notebook to find TiVo.

How do I make TiVo find the notebook that is connected to the network and vice versa?

Thanks in advance for any help. I always love the new improved features of TiVo, they always make my life more productive (haha!)

Eloise


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

I have had this same issue and it seems there are many threads with people having it as well. My desktop is fine.. My Notebook on wireless net does not see them in Tivo server. i CAN access lists through web however.....

ANyone else know how to fix?


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

You may want to check out the diagnostic log files which can be generated by the TiVo Desktop 2.3a software set by running,

C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\LogFinder.exe

Set all the logs to "Enabled" and restart your computer.


----------



## DARA (Oct 3, 2006)

This error occurs when your PC/Laptop is not on the same subnet... For those that do not know anything about networking, the subnet refers to a set of PC/Laptop computers that belong to the same (sub) network.

*Let me explain:*

Each computer is given an IP address; think of an IP address as a unique identifier for the computer over the network (its *address*). Let's assume we have two tivos and one pc on our small network -- we need to assign each an IP address to each machine:

Example addresses:

tivo1: 192.168.*15*.100
tivo2: 192.168.*15*.101
pc1 : 192.168.*16*.102

Notice how the IP address is broken into 4 numbers separated by a decimal point.

For tivo1 and tivo2, notice how the first 3 digits are the same? The two tivos are said to be a part of the same *subnet * because they share a common first three numbers in the IP address. To use the network term "tivo1 and tivo2 are a part of the .15 network, or are a part of the same subnet".

pc1 is *not * in the same _subnet _ as tivo1 and tivo2 "pc1 is a part of the .16 network". In order for TiVO Desktop to see the TiVO boxes, the PC that is running TiVO desktop MUST have an IP address that is on the same subnet as the tivo boxes.

To find out what IP has been allocated to your PC, open a command prompt and type in "ipconfig"; for the TiVO's address, you can find it on Network Settings.

I hope this helps a bit...

Regards,

David


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

DocEloise said:


> I upgraded (I use this term loosely) to the TTG 2.3a and now my notebook does not find any TiVo DVR. The main computer still finds them, but the notebook has the DVD burner so I need for the notebook to find TiVo.


It sounds like the firewall on your notebook is still stuck on allowing the old TiVo applications to have access and not the new ones. If your firewall works this way, you can delete the TiVo apps from its list, turn on learning, and try to use TiVo desktop. The Firewall should learn the new version and now everything should work again. If your firewall works differently, check its documentation to figure out how to get it on the right page with 2.3a.

CuriousMark


----------



## DARA (Oct 3, 2006)

Quick thought: Have you set the Media Access Key in Tivo Desktop?

You set it from the following Menu: File-->Set Media Access Key

You can find the MAK from your account settings on the tivo web site or from settings on the TiVO

Regards,

David


----------



## charlesdf22 (Jun 14, 2003)

You should be able to plug the laptop in (wired connection) to make sure that it's nothing with the software on the laptop. If it works fine, then there's an issue with Tivo Desktop and your wireless.


----------



## rhfritz (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree with charlesdf22. Wireless clients are often on a different subnet from the wired clients. If you find that the wired test works, you can configure your router to put your wired clients on the same subnet but a different range than the wired.


----------

